# Opinions Plz?!!? I just got this cage and i want opinions on my setup plz



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I have four female rats, Hulu & Dibs 7 months (littermates), Sprout 4 months, Mochi 3 1/2 months. I got this cage yesterday and I am slowly buying and making things to fill it up.
Bottom half: loose carefresh bedding, 3 litter boxes, homemade cardboard balls, and tunnel, tree stump hide (behind lower hammock), one flat hammock, one double hammock, bendy bridge, rope, 3 water bottles, 1 water bowl, 1 shelf.
Upper half: lined with towel and puppy pad under, 1 honeycomb hammock, 1 cube hammock, 1 bunk bed hammock, 1 sputnik, 1 tube, 3 litter boxes, 1 lava ledge, 3 water bowls, 1 water bottle, 1 shelf. 

I really want to make it as good as possible for my ratties don't be scared to give constructive criticism but no shaming plz!! I am getting liners shipped to me right now for the shelves and top pan. All I had were towels to line it until they get here.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I suggest some flexible bird ropes like this:








Flex Rope Large Fun & Bendable Cage Accessory Sugar - Etsy


This Small Animal Toys item by GliderSuperstore has 483 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Newport News, VA. Listed on Dec 9, 2022




www.etsy.com





Rats love to climb on things ☺

I also suggest bird toys to keep them entertained(switch out which toys you have in the cage each week). Here's my list of rat safe forging toys(keep in mind I made this list in Dec 10, 2020 so some links may already be outdated at sellers change listings or sell out of items):

60001 Large Can-o-Nuts Birds Toys foraging cages parrot plastic unbreakable | eBay

Parrot Bird Cage Feeder Hang Foraging Toy For Pet Treat Hunt Macaw Cockatoo New# | eBay


www.ebay.com
Birds Intelligence Feeder Foraging Toy For Macaw Cockatoo Parrot Puzzle Toy | eBay
Parrot Birds Foraging Feeder Toy. Educational toy for thinking about how to take food out. 1 Piece Foraging Feeder Toy. A great play toy for bird.Easy install in the cage. Give your pet a treat and have hours of fun watching them play.
www.ebay.com

www.ebay.com
60019 LARGE TREASURE CHEST birds foraging toys cages parrot plastic unbreakable | eBay
Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 60019 LARGE TREASURE CHEST birds foraging toys cages parrot plastic unbreakable at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
www.ebay.com

www.ebay.com
Parrot Foraging Toys Bird Bite Toy Wheel Birds Puzzle Feeding Food Rotatable Box | eBay
Parrot Feeder only, other accessories demo in the picture is not included! Type: Parrot Feeder. 1 x Parrot Feeder. Safe for small birds to chew and play. You can put bird food inside, let your little pet find the pleasure of eating.
www.ebay.com

www.etsy.com
Forage Globe with Bell Fun & Unique Forage Toy Sugar | Etsy
FAST SHIPPING ✔ Ready to ship - orders get shipped the same or next business day they are placed ✔ Speedy delivery - average shipping time is 3 business days FORAGE GLOBE WITH BELL ✔ Measures: 11 (including chain) x 3 wide ✔ An interactive toy that provides entertainment and enrichment ✔ Place
www.etsy.com www.etsy.com


www.etsy.com
PVC Forager Fun & Unique Forage Toy Sugar Glider Rat | Etsy
FAST SHIPPING ✔ Ready to ship - orders get shipped the same or next business day they are placed ✔ Speedy delivery - average shipping time is 3 business days PVC Forager ✔ Measures: 8 tall (including chain) x 5 wide ✔ An interactive toy that provides entertainment and enrichment ✔ Place treats such
www.etsy.com www.etsy.com

www.etsy.com
Doors & Drawers Forager Fun and Unique Forage Toy Sugar | Etsy
FAST SHIPPING ✔ Ready to ship - orders get shipped the same or next business day they are placed ✔ Speedy delivery - average shipping time is 3 business days DOORS AND DRAWERS FORAGER ✔ Measures: 6 long (10 with chain) x 2 wide ✔ Place treats such as small pieces of dried fruit or insects inside
www.etsy.com www.etsy.com

Sniffing mat for small animals search mat interactive toy | Etsy


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I love your hammocks, bridge, sputnik, and tunnel!

I would suggest getting bigger litter boxes, you may have a problem with the rats turning yours over and they might feel more comfortable using a bigger one. I like to use dish pans like this: https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Pan-11-4-Quart-White-FG295100WHT/dp/B0000CFSCS

If you do end up getting new litter boxes, you can put your existing ones on the cage walls using zip ties to make extra levels.

Another, very simple thing you can add, are cardboard boxes you have lying around. The rats love chewing them up and sleeping in them!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok! I did try bigger litter boxes & corner litter boxes of all sizes that I could find and moved them around every week and they seemed to use the small ones the most (I have ZERO idea why) so I decided to stick to those. I will definitely add cardboard boxes. I will definitely look at all of those toys too. Thank you! 🐹
-VivDaRatLuver


----------

